# professional tank photos



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

After seeing that CNN online special on those incredible planted tanks, got me thinking to see if photographers have pictures like that for sale? Would love to frame a few of them and put up in my waiting room, those were nicer than the vast majority of art I have! Thanks.


----------

